# Four Seasons timeshare resale price increase



## TravelTime (Sep 10, 2018)

Thinking about adding intervals to your Ownership with full Four Seasons Four Seasons Accommodation Credits and Club Exchange privileges?  Act now to secure your best price!


Resale values for intervals at Four Seasons Aviara have stabilized and are now increasing. _We are happy to announce that the second price increase for intervals with benefits will occur on September 30, 2018._



There is still time to add to your ownership prior to the price increase. The current prices will be honored for those purchasing additional intervals prior to September 30, 2018.


*Upgrade to Receive Exchange Privileges:*  This is a great time to upgrade intervals which do not include Club benefits through the Grandfather Upgrade. Current pricing will be honored should you initiate your purchase by September 30, 2018.


Design the vacation plan that is best for you:

Add additional intervals to your portfolio and stay longer. Invite close friends and family to join!

Choose intervals with Club Exchange privileges and Four Seasons Accommodation Credits


Upgrade your current intervals to receive Club Exchange privileges


Choose from these great “Best Priced” options:

*Gold Intervals* – Booking dates from mid-October to mid-June. (annual and biennial).


*Platinum Intervals – *Booking dates from mid-June to mid-October.


*Rare Fixed intervals* are still available with guaranteed pre-reserved dates throughout July and August - never make reservations again for these prime weeks!
Inventory has been selling quickly so please call TRI West, the Association’s Authorized Broker, today for current availability, pricing, and details on these great offers.


As a reminder – each interval you own with Club Exchange gives you one more entry in the Exchange Drawing for a chance to visit the luxurious Four Seasons Residence Clubs in Costa Rica, Jackson Hole, Punta Mita and Vail. Also owning multiple weeks allows you to enjoy an exclusive 13-month Reservation Window.



*“Portfolio Review" -  Getting the Most from your Aviara Ownership!*


TRI West will be happy to review your vacation portfolio and answer any questions. As part of your portfolio review, explore a variety of ownership choices, consider alternatives for up-sizing or down-sizing, and discuss long-term planning. For more information on this price increase, and to schedule your annual portfolio review, please call or email TRI West.

 [Contact info deleted, so it isn't an advertisement.  When you post something like this start off with your own message like: * I got this in my email today and thought Tuggers might be interested:*]


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 10, 2018)

The Four Seasons resorts are beautiful--no doubt about that. But the annual maintenance fees are off the charts expensive. No doubt about that, either. All in all, they're lovely resorts that lack the value of Hyatt or Westin properties.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 10, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> The Four Seasons resorts are beautiful--no doubt about that. But the annual maintenance fees are off the charts expensive. No doubt about that, either. All in all, they're lovely resorts that lack the value of Hyatt or Westin properties.



I like Four Seasons because as an owner I get free access to exchanging with Elite Alliance and also the chance to stay at their fractionals such as Punta Mita and Costa Rica. Also, it is dog friendly. Those are the reasons I purchased 2 odd weeks. The MFs do not bother me. They are the same as WKORV-N, which we also own. I think Four Seasons is a niche timeshare, though, and not for most people. It is easy to rent so unless you will really use it, you can rent it. But I am not sure if it is dog friendly for renters. It rarely shows up as an exchange on II. There are some other benefits like ability to exchange for the Four Seasons hotels but, like with other timeshares, that is a horrible exchange.


----------



## zentraveler (Apr 5, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I like Four Seasons because as an owner I get free access to exchanging with Elite Alliance and also the chance to stay at their fractionals such as Punta Mita and Costa Rica. Also, it is dog friendly. Those are the reasons I purchased 2 odd weeks. The MFs do not bother me. They are the same as WKORV-N, which we also own. I think Four Seasons is a niche timeshare, though, and not for most people. It is easy to rent so unless you will really use it, you can rent it. But I am not sure if it is dog friendly for renters. It rarely shows up as an exchange on II. There are some other benefits like ability to exchange for the Four Seasons hotels but, like with other timeshares, that is a horrible exchange.



TravelTime, have you ever been able to stay at Punta Mita or Costa Rica? We have owned a gold week for 20 years and every year we get put into a lottery and every year we do not win.  Can you explain more about the free access to exchanging with Elite Alliance. Have not heard of that!


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 8, 2019)

Question for you Four Seasons owners. Welk Resorts recently started an affiliate program called The Collection. It includes Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons at Troon North. Do you Four Seasons owners get Welk as an affiliate or any kind of easier trade set up with them/us? 
We can book stays at aviara or troon using our points with no transfer or guest certificate fees.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 8, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Question for you Four Seasons owners. Welk Resorts recently started an affiliate program called The Collection. It includes Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons at Troon North. Do you Four Seasons owners get Welk as an affiliate or any kind of easier trade set up with them/us?
> We can book stays at aviara or troon using our points with no transfer or guest certificate fees.



That isn't a trade, so Four Seasons owners don't have any reciprocal Welk access. Welk bought a bunch of FSA weeks resale (many from the county tax sale) and pays the MF and reserves the weeks just like any other owner. 

Then they have weeks that they make available to their ownership.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm not saying it's a trade. Its just another way we can use our points. I was just curious how Welk managed it. If they gave FS owners some kind of reciprocal deal or something. Which, as you state welk bought a bunch of weeks resale and give access to their owners. Which is smart on the part of Welk IMO cuz they can rent out unused weeks for their own profit. 
Thanks for that info.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry if that sounded curt, not my intention. You had asked if there was "any kind of easier trade set up..." so I was just trying to explain. I think it is genius on the part of Welk - it gives them something pretty unique to sell, and is probably cheaper than building new resorts given they're buying resale.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 8, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Sorry if that sounded curt, not my intention. You had asked if there was "any kind of easier trade set up..." so I was just trying to explain. I think it is genius on the part of Welk - it gives them something pretty unique to sell, and is probably cheaper than building new resorts given they're buying resale.


Nah you're good lol! I'd heard that that's what Welk did with part of Northstar village in Tahoe. I wonder if what you're describing as their process at the two FS resorts is the same or similar to what they've done at the other collection resorts. I thought I'd read somewhere that they bought a large chunk of Eagle Crest in Redmond Oregon. But if y'all are curious, a unit at either FS is about 50% more points than they are at a Welk resort. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 8, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> TravelTime, have you ever been able to stay at Punta Mita or Costa Rica? We have owned a gold week for 20 years and every year we get put into a lottery and every year we do not win.  Can you explain more about the free access to exchanging with Elite Alliance. Have not heard of that!



This is my first year owning and I won this year’s lottery. I am staying at Four Seasons Costa Rica in July in a 3 BR residence. I got my first choice of location and dates too. Costa Rica was the first location to fill up.

For Elite Alliance, you just contact them. If you can get a reservation with a Gold week for Christmas or New Year’s week, you can exchange it for the highest points and the first time you do an exchange, they give you a 25% bonus (I think it is 25%). I have a New Year’s week reservation for a 1 BR and I deposited the studio in II which I can then trade back into Four Seasons for a 2 BR in the next 2 years. So it is a win win. 

I own 2 odd Gold weeks. When I purchased, I was told to buy 2 odd weeks because I would have a booking advantage at 13 weeks out. Also it allows me to have two lottery entries in the same year.


----------



## Bao Nguyen (Jul 5, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> This is my first year owning and I won this year’s lottery. I am staying at Four Seasons Costa Rica in July in a 3 BR residence. I got my first choice of location and dates too. Costa Rica was the first location to fill up.
> 
> For Elite Alliance, you just contact them. If you can get a reservation with a Gold week for Christmas or New Year’s week, you can exchange it for the highest points and the first time you do an exchange, they give you a 25% bonus (I think it is 25%). I have a New Year’s week reservation for a 1 BR and I deposited the studio in II which I can then trade back into Four Seasons for a 2 BR in the next 2 years. So it is a win win.
> 
> I own 2 odd Gold weeks. When I purchased, I was told to buy 2 odd weeks because I would have a booking advantage at 13 weeks out. Also it allows me to have two lottery entries in the same year.


----------

